# Rod Rack Bling?



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

He guys, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a new front mount rod rack for the truck. I'm going with the CPI RRII. It's seems to be the best deal I can find by far. It's the larger 12 rod holder and I can have it to my door for $297.00. I've seen a lot of nice racks over the years with various accessories and add-ons. Some factory built and some homemade. So, I'm looking for some ideas. I already have a cutting board mounted to 1-1/2" PVC which should fit into one of the rod holders. I know they make bucket holders as well. What I'm really interested in is a way do add my aluminum angle sand spikes to the thing. I have the Fish-N-Mate 50" spikes. If I can figure out a way to mount them on there too I would really only have my tackle in the truck. Heck, it would be nice to have a small tackle box out front as well. So....lets see your rod rack bling! I'm looking for any and all ideas! Thanks, P


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

My sand spikes fit into the rod holders. I just push them down unit it hits the stop. I've never lost any. And trust me I have hit some serious sand castle holes; could've been mermaid beds, LOL. I usually carry two 8' and two 10' rods, three sand spikes. Two coolers, one for bait and fish and one for drinks, beers and food. Of course my tackle box.


----------

